# Londinium Espresso beans



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I discovered Londinium beans when I bought a grinder from Reiss (who is Londinium Espresso) and got some advice on setting up my Cremina.

I've never drunk a flat white or a cappucino in my life, and the great thing about Londinium is that they are espresso specialists. Their beans are not over roasted but, at the same time, they a world apart from the fashion for acidic/fruity beans. The espressos I get from them are rich and chocolately but with a huge depth of flavour. At first glance his prices seem high - £9 for 250g - but then you realise that 1kg is a very reasonable £20; it simply means that Reiss isn't very interested in selling the odd 250g (he roasts to order). Costa Rican is a winner but my favourite so far is his Sumatra Lingtong - great earthy/tobacco notes.

If, like me, you are an espresso drinker who has been hugely and continually disappointed by the HasBean approach to blending and roasting yet want something more exciting than the traditional high-roast Italian style, I think this is it.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

> hugely and continually disappointed by the HasBean approach to blending and roasting


That's me to too, I'm afraid. Only ever buy green SOs from HB.

Havn't tried Londinium yet but propose to give 'em a go. Do they offer green as well?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I did have a look after you recommended them to me before, but to be honest I'm massively put off by the prices. Take for example the Daterra Monte Cristo. Now don't get me wrong, this is not bad coffee, it is good quality, but it is not £9 a bag coffee. It is readily available and used as a neutral base for blends by many roasters. Even £20 a key is over the top. For those prices I'd be wanting something a bit better.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The prices do appear to be a little on the high side


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

They are high for one-off orders, but drop to 'ball-park' rates if you take out a monthly subscription (which you can stop at any time, rather than being tied into 12 weeks or 6 months, etc.). 5 bags per month at £26.20. At this point quibbling about price seems pointless regarding the subscription because you're going to buy from the roaster who's product you like, rather than buy from one you don't just because they are cheaper.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> The prices do appear to be a little on the high side


For 1kg (£20 for the more popular beans) they seem more in line with other roasters (and ordering less than a kilo from anybody increases relative postage cost). Higher than many, I admit.

The main thing is, so far I've been extremely pleased with how these beans taste (and how they work in my machine).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dont doubt the quality, but I dont normally jump in a buy a kilo unless I have particularly enjoyed a coffee which Ive had as a 250g'er.


----------



## P.B (Jun 3, 2012)

I think the high price for the 250g does discourage people from 'just trying' some of the beans. However, I buy 1.5kg and with shipping this comes in at between £30 and £36. For 1.5kg including shipping that price is very competitive. Luckily I've found my espresso preference to be very well aligned to what Londinium offer. If anyone does not like aciditiy in their espresso then I'd be very surprised if they didn't like Teres.

Paul.


----------



## edpirie (Jun 29, 2012)

P.B./RoloD, do you use 1kg/1.5kg up within the 10 days or so optimum freshness, or do you freeze the beans in small batches? I have been put off bulk ordering because I'm not used to longer-term storage and don't get through more than 250g in a week. That's why I buy fresh from Monmouth every week, but I'm interested in Londinium at bulk prices, as I'm not a fan of acidity.


----------



## P.B (Jun 3, 2012)

I get through about 500g a week so I just freeze the rest. They come delivered in 250g packs anyway so there's no need to split into batches - just chuck the bags into the freezer.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

edpirie said:


> P.B./RoloD, do you use 1kg/1.5kg up within the 10 days or so optimum freshness, or do you freeze the beans in small batches? I have been put off bulk ordering because I'm not used to longer-term storage and don't get through more than 250g in a week. That's why I buy fresh from Monmouth every week, but I'm interested in Londinium at bulk prices, as I'm not a fan of acidity.


Read this http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6927-Patience&p=47203#post47203


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

edpirie said:


> P.B./RoloD, do you use 1kg/1.5kg up within the 10 days or so optimum freshness, or do you freeze the beans in small batches? I have been put off bulk ordering because I'm not used to longer-term storage and don't get through more than 250g in a week. That's why I buy fresh from Monmouth every week, but I'm interested in Londinium at bulk prices, as I'm not a fan of acidity.


I freeze in small batches (maybe a couple of 250g bags at a time). Currently I'm of the belief that freezing freshly roasted beans does little to impair their flavour - I seem to remember reports of a series of throrough tests (was it on Home-Barista?) that came to the same conclusion.


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

I second the Londinium choice. Pricey it might be but after trying several other bean suppliers I think Londinium makes for a superb espresso - dark, rich and not acidic. I now buy from them on a regular basis.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I've just been spending several hours playing with 7 bags of beans trying to get a super smooth, sweet, well-bodied, non-acidic espresso but with some dried fruits in there courtesy of Harrar. I'm nearly there, but I want to see how far I can push the fruit whilst still keeping the acidity in check at all points of the cup. Just taken out the Central Americans in favour of a Tanzanian. If anyone is interested, I'll post up the ratios in a few days when Im satisfied that I can't take it further. Might appeal to the sort of people who like Londinium.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Expobarista said:


> I've just been spending several hours playing with 7 bags of beans trying to get a super smooth, sweet, well-bodied, non-acidic espresso... If anyone is interested, I'll post up the ratios in a few days when Im satisfied that I can't take it further. Might appeal to the sort of people who like Londinium.


 Thanks - that would be great.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I can tell you that getting full-body, sweet, spice and low acid was fairly quick to tune in. Want to get some Yirg to see if I can get away with it. It's been interesting, and the interplay between different beans is not always what you'd expect it to be.


----------

